# I want to connect my laptop to tv



## merrix05 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have an Hdmi port on my laptop and have an HDMI to DVI cable to my TV but can't get picture. Please help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why aren't you using a plain HDMI cable if you have an HDMI port on the laptop? I connected my HP DV9207US to my HDTV, all I needed to do was plug in the HDMI cable, and select the correct input in the TV.


----------



## merrix05 (Apr 27, 2008)

tv only has DVI


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this a TV or a monitor?


----------



## merrix05 (Apr 27, 2008)

This is an LG projection tv model #RU-45NZ60 am trying to connect LG laptop model R500 running Vista


----------



## merrix05 (Apr 27, 2008)

LG projection tv model #RU-45NZ60 am trying to connect LG laptop model R500 running Vista tv has dvi connection and comp has hdmi I have connected an HDMI to dvi cable but cannot get picture on tv Help!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My impression is DVI to HDMI cables are one-way, I've never tried to connect the source to HDMI and the output to DVI.


----------



## merrix05 (Apr 27, 2008)

Iuse this cable from my satellite box to tv and it works fine but cannot get picture from laptop


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine what the issue is if it works from the satellite box. Maybe the video card is not getting the correct feedback as to the resolution of the screen, and can't determine that anything is plugged in there.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

merrix05 said:


> LG projection tv model #RU-45NZ60 am trying to connect LG laptop model R500 running Vista tv has dvi connection and comp has hdmi I have connected an HDMI to dvi cable but cannot get picture on tv Help!!!!


Do you have the TV on before you fire up the laptop or do you have the laptop on first? I know some displays have handshaking issues with HDMI connections. Some older displays with DVI inputs might have similar issues (it's been so long since I've kept up with displays with DVI inputs). Try turning the TV on first and then fire up the laptop and see what happens.

Peace...


----------

